# Moving to Kefalonia in April



## fellinlove (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi 

Im moving to Kefalonia in April i have a furnished apartment but i need work to make this really take off, can anyone give me any advice about how to find work? i will do anything and i realise it's seasonal

Any information will be useful to me

Many Thanks
Jacqui


----------



## raf1471 (Dec 7, 2011)

fellinlove said:


> Hi
> 
> Im moving to Kefalonia in April i have a furnished apartment but i need work to make this really take off, can anyone give me any advice about how to find work? i will do anything and i realise it's seasonal
> 
> ...




Finding work on Kef is very difficult for Brits at the moment, a lot of people found last season that their usual jobs had been given to Greeks as unemployment is rising over here.
You need to work for 2 seasons to be able to qualify for unemployment in the winter.
I am not trying to put you off living on Kef as it is a great place to live,however costs are rising all the time with the new austerity measures being put into place by the government

Hope this is of some help.
Raf


----------

